# Skid Loader drive chains



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

My Case 60XT just clicked over to 7000 hours. Have a couple oil leaks, leaky axle and needs just a good overall service job.

My question is what chain should I use for the drive chains? I am going to replace them regardless, wondering if o-ring chain is a better idea or just use standard chain? Will put synthetic oil back in chain boxes as that's all we have anymore.

Also, I hate the fact I have to keep a different oil around for the hydraulics for it, anyone have any issues running Cenex Qwiklift in the hydraulics?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Non O ring chains for sure. Oil bath is better by far than O ring. I would recommend using Diamond chain if you don't want to spring for OEM. I have had no trouble with connector links in the older 1835B's that we run. I just started using gear oil in chain cases rather than the 10W-30 that Case calls for. Gear oil seems a better choice all around. Your 60XT axle bearings should share oil with the chain case so it would be a good idea to keep the case oil in good condition. Hydraulic oil is supposed to be 10W-30 engine oil with Case's HTO additive, but that is actually more expensive than a premium hydraulic oil plus one more thing to keep in inventory, so after some checking my brother and I both quit using it. I am running Mobil 424, my brother is using Cenex Qwicklift HTB. Both oils have ZDDP in which is most likely the major active ingredient in HTO.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just for fun, some chain information from Machinery's Handbook. The relationship between roller chain oiling method and permissible horsepower transmission. I don't know if it shows on here but going by this chart the allowable hp transmission on a round baler #80 chain is shockingly low.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I totally forgot I had a copy of Machinery’s Handbook, maybe i need to keep it out on my desk


----------

